
Ask HN: How do you handle Kubernetes for testing? - fabianlindfors
I recently worked on integrating Kubernetes in a testing pipeline which included spinning up a cluster for each run. Doing this one either has to spin up an external cluster in the cloud which is slow and costly or create a local cluster. We went with the local option but that brought other drawbacks, such as trouble debugging as the cluster isn&#x27;t persistent. How do you handle Kubernetes in your testing pipeline?<p>I&#x27;ve been experimenting with a service for quickly spinning up external clusters (within seconds) that can be kept running as long as needed, in an affordable way. I&#x27;m thinking this could also be used to set up staging environments, one for each PR for example. Is there any need for such a service?
======
verdverm
[DUPE] same post from yesterday

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22407336](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22407336)

~~~
fabianlindfors
Repost as it didn't gain any traction. Should be fine if I read the FAQ
correctly!

~~~
verdverm
Services and open source options for this exist already

~~~
fabianlindfors
Any examples you could share? I'm familiar with kind, Minikube etc. but would
really like something persistent and maybe even publicly accessible (for
staging environments).

~~~
verdverm
Telepresence.io is a tool for hybrid local against remote cluster

Garden.io is another I haven't looked much into

~~~
fabianlindfors
Didn't know about those two, thanks!

